# Please help with cat breed



## termodim (Mar 15, 2014)

what breed is that cat? thank you


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Really hard to tell...probably "just" a domestic medium hair kitty. He/She is cute!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very few cats are any breed at all. 

You have a very pretty domestic shorthair.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If you want to know the pattern your cat has, that can be a separate topic (I know you asked about breed) many of us who are owned by bicolor cats find interesting.

Beautiful Bicolours - Tuxedo and Magpie Cats
Terrific Tuxies / Unitedcats


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

pink nose!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A very lovely marked blue & white bi-color Domestic Medium Hair cat!


----------

